# Vinyl Siding - Overhang Details &amp; Corner Posts



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would the board to a mitre on the corner and bring the corner post to that. Should have some sort of Z-bar flashing to get the water on the top side of it.


----------



## cloves (Aug 2, 2009)

I got a few photos from my neighbor. Def have to z flash.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Done the way Cloves pictured the water runs down behind the siding and gets trapped behind the J molding that's acting like a gutter.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 to Joe.

At minimum that bottom course needs to be punched for drainage.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why would they close off the bottom of the outside corner like that? Hows water going to drain?
There should have been Z molding added at the bottom of the walls before the strapping and house wrap.
Use starter strip at the bottom of the siding instead of J molding.
I would have installed the house rap over the strapping not under it, the way it is now the strapping is going to be exposed to the moisture behind the siding.


----------



## cloves (Aug 2, 2009)

I guess my edited drawing didn't post.











Windows on Wash said:


> I would the board to a mitre on the corner and bring the corner post to that. Should have some sort of Z-bar flashing to get the water on the top side of it.


Hey window, so can you look at my edited pic above and let me know which piece you mentioned? So I am envisioning using to vinyl siding corners then running the water table across the front (A) and on the over hangs side (C). 



joecaption said:


> Done the way Cloves pictured the water runs down behind the siding and gets trapped behind the J molding that's acting like a gutter.


Well I guess from what it looks like that might be the case. Unless that J channel (Looking at my 2nd post first photo) is pitched toward the right and dumping the water on to the siding. I didn't check to see if it had weep holes.

Btw is there an official name for the part of a split that over hangs? I know its cantilevered but don't think that is name its called.


----------



## cloves (Aug 2, 2009)

Actually the more I look at this I am now beginning to think I need to A to C (Probably what window mentioned mitered) Then start the vinyl corner on top of that. 

Similar to the below image. I wonder if I can just have the bottom part of the water table and the overhang.


----------

